# الاستراحة > استراحة المجلس >  أشهر المعـالم في أنحـاء العـالم

## عبد الحميد الأزهري

أشهر المعـالم في أنحـاء العـالم
1 - أهرامات الجيزة
 

أهرامات الجيزة تقف على الضفة الغربية لنهر النيل خارج القاهرة. بالجيزة عشرة أهرامات ثلاثة منها هي الأكبر والأكثر احتفاظاً بحالتها من كل الأهرامات المصرية. وقد بنيت للملوك في الفترة من حوالي 2600 إلى 2500 ق.م. بُني أكبرها للملك خوفو، والثاني بُني للملك خفرع، والثالث للملك منقرع. والتمثال الضخم الذي يُسمى أبو الهول العظيم ربما بني للملك خفرع إذ يوجد بالقرب من هرمه، ويُسمى هرم خوفو بالهرم الأكبر، ويحتوي على أكثر من مليوني كتله حجرية يبلغ متوسط وزن الواحدة 3,2 طن. ويبلغ ارتفاعه الأصلي 147م. إلا أن الأحجار العُليا منه قد سقطت، إذ يبلغ ارتفاعه الآن حوالي 140م. وتغطي قاعدته مساحة قدرها خمسة هكتارات.

----------


## عبد الحميد الأزهري

*2 - حدائق بابل المعلقة*


صورة تخيلية
يُعتقد أن الملك "نبوخذ نصر الثاني" بناها لإحدى زوجاته، وقد حكم "نبوخذ نصر" بابل من عام 605 ق.م إلى عام 562 ق.م، وتقع بابل قُرب بغداد الحالية في العراق، لم يستطع العلماء تحديد موقع بقايا هذه الحدائق؛ وتجيء معرفتنا عنها من سجلات كاهن بابلي اسمه بروسوس في القرن الثالث قبل الميلاد. يصف بروسوس الحدائق بأنها أقيمت على دكة من الطوب مربعة الشكل، طول ضلعها 120م، وترتفع عن الأرض 23م. ولكي تسقى الأزهار والأشجار في الحدائق كان على الخدم أن يعملوا بالتناوب لرفع المياه بروافع من نهر الفرات.

----------


## عبد الحميد الأزهري

*3 - هيكل أرتيميس في إيفيسوس
*



*3 - هيكل أرتيميس في إيفيسوس:* بُني في حوالي 550ق.م. وهو أحد أكبر المعابد التي شيدت في الأزمان الماضية وأكثرها تعقيدًا. يقوم هذا الهيكل في مدينة إيفيسوس الإغريقية الواقعة على الساحل الغربي من تركيا الحالية، بُني الهيكل بكامله من الرخام باستثناء السقف الخشبي المغطىَّ بالقرميد، ووهب المعبد للمعبودة الإغريقية أرتيميس، وقد قام بتصميمه المعماري كريسفرون، وابنه ميتاغينس، تصل أبعاد أساسات المعبد إلى 115م * 55م، وبه أعمدة يصل ارتفاع الواحد منها إلى 12م، تنتظم في صفين حول قدس الأقداس الساحة الداخلية، وقد قام كروليوس ملك ليديا الثري بالتبرع ببعض الأعمدة، أُحْرِق المعبد عام 356ق.م وبُني معبد آخر شبيه على أساساته، كذلك أحرق القوط المعبد الثاني عام 262م، ولم تبق سوى الأساسات وجزء من المعبد الثاني. ويحوي المتحف البريطاني منحوتين من المعبد الثاني.

----------


## عبد الحميد الأزهري

*4 - تمثال زيوس*


4 - تمثال زيوس: مصنوع من الخشب المكسو بالعاج ويرتفع 12مترا ودمره حريق، ولا أثر باق له، ورُبما كان تمثال زيوس في أوليمبيا في بلاد الإغريق أشهر صنم من العالم الإغريقي القديم، قام النحات الإغريقي فيدياس بنحته حوالي عام 435 ق.م، ووهبه لزيوس ملك الآلهة عند الإغريق القدماء، وكان من أشهر الأصنام في عقائد الإغريق الوثنية و يصل ارتفاعه  إلى 12مترًا، ويظهر زيوس على عرشه لابساً قلادة، ومجوهرات من الذهب وقد كُسي بالعاج، ويظهر التمثال زيوس وهو يضع إكليلاً حول رأسه ويحمل نايكي، معبودة النصر وإحدى مبعوثاته، في يده اليمنى، وفي يده اليسرى يحمل الصولجان (صولجان الملك) عليها نسر، والتمثال لا وجود له اليوم

----------


## عبد الحميد الأزهري

*5 - ضريح هاليكارناسوس*



5 - ضريح هاليكارناسوس: مدفن عظيم شادته أرتميس ملكة كاري لأخيها وزوجها الملك موزول علوه 42 متراً ويقع هذا الضريح الضخم الذي بُني من الرخام الأبيض، في جنوب غربي تُركيا، وقد بُني عام 353 ق.م نال هذا الضريح شهرة واسعة بسبب حجمه وزخرفته، وأصبحت الأضرحة الكبيرة بعد ذلك تُسمى به، وله قاعدة مستطيلة تقف عليها صفوف من الأعمدة مكونة من 36عموداً، وهُناك هرم مدرج يستند إلى هذه الأعمدة، ويعتقد أن تمثالاً لموسولس قد وضع على قمة الهرم، وقام بتصميم الضريح المعماريان الإغريقيان ساتيروس وبيثيوس، وقام أربعة نحاتين إغريق مشهورون هم برياكسس، وليوخارس، وسكوباس، وتموثيوس بنحت الإفريز (شريط مزخرف) على المبنى، لقد دُمر الجزء العلوي من المبنى بزلزال، ولم يبقْ سوى أجزاء منه عليها زخارف، وتوجد بعض المنحوتات من هذا الضريح في المتحف البريطاني في لندن.

----------


## عبد الحميد الأزهري

6 - تمثال رودس الضخم



*6 - تمثال رودس الضخم:* هذا التمثال الضخم أقيم في اليونان عام 280 ق.م على جزيرة رودس، وهو تمثال برونزي ضخم، كان يقف قُرب ميناء رودس، وهي جزيرة في بحر إيجة، والتمثال الذي نُحت تكريمًا لهليوس، إله الشمس لدى الوثنيين الإغريق، يرتفعُ إلى 37مترًا (وهو نفس ارتفاع تمثال الحرية بالولايات المتحدة الأمريكية تقريباً)، وقد أمضى النحات الإغريقي تشارز 12 عاماً في صناعته، وذلك في بداية القرن الثالث ق.م. لقد استخدم كتلاً حجرية، وحوالي 6,8 أطنان مترية من القضبان الحديدية لدعم التمثال المجوف. وفي عام 224 ق.م، تحطم التمثال بفعل هزة أرضية، وبيع المعدن الذي كان يُدعمه بوصفه حديدًا تالفًا عام 653م.

----------


## عبد الحميد الأزهري

*7 - منارة الإسكندرية*



7 - منارة الإسكندرية: يصل ارتفاعها إلى 122م، وتقف على جزيرة فاروس في ميناء الإسكندرية في مصر، وقد اشتهرت إلى الحد الذي جعل كلمة فاروس تعني منارة، وتسمى هذه المنارة كذلك فاروس الإسكندرية، اكتمل بناء المنارة في عهد بطليموس الثاني (283 ـ 246ق.م) بعد أن صممها المعماري الإغريقي سوستراتوس، ويقوم البناء، الذي يستند على قاعدة حجرية، على ثلاثة أجزاء. الجزء الأسفل مُربع الشكل، والأوسط مثمن، والأعلى مستدير. وتوفر النار التي تشتعل في أعلاها الإضاءة، بقيت منارة الإسكندرية لحوالي 1500 سنة قبل أن تنهار بهزة أرضية في حوالي القرن الرابع عشر الميلادي

----------


## عبد الحميد الأزهري

*8 - برج إيفل
*

* 8 - برج إيفل:* بُرْج إيفِل بناء هيكلي ضخم من الحديد المطاوع، أُقيم في تشامب دو مار في باريس بفرنسا، وقد قام ألكسندر جوستاف إيفل بتصميمه للمعرض العالمي في عام 1889م، وكان تصميمه للبرج هو التصميم الفائز في منافسة تصميم نصب تذكاري للمعرض، يرتفع البرج إلى 300م فوق قاعدة مساحتها 101م² وتؤدي مصاعد وسلالم كثيرة إلى القمة، وتوجد بالبرج مطاعم، ومحطة أرصاد جوية، وأماكن للتجارب، ويحتوي على 6,400 طن متري من الحديد والفولاذ؛ زار البرج في سنته الأولى مليونا زائر غطى ما دفعوه تكلفه بنائه التي بلغت مليون دولار؛ ظل برج إيفل، لسنوات طويلة أعلى منشآت العالم، واستخدم محطة مراقبة عسكرية خلال الحرب العالمية الثانية، كما استُخدم منذ عام 1953م في بث برامج تلفازية.

----------


## عبد الحميد الأزهري

9 - برج بيزا المائل بإيطاليا

9 - برج بيزا المائل*:* بني باعتباره برج أجراس لكاتدرائية بيزا (إلى اليسار)، استمر بناء البرج من عام 1173 حتى 1372م، وهو مائل لأن أساساته ترتكز على طبقة من التربة التحتية غير المستقرة، المكونة من خليط من الرمل والطين والماء، برج بيزا المائل هو برج الأجراس في بيزا بإيطاليا، والبرج مشهور بميلانه بمقدار 4,4م خارجة عن الخط عند قياسه من الدور السابع، وهو مائل، لأن أساساته مبنية على تربة غير مستقرة. بدأ إنشاء البرج في عام 1173م، وتم إنجازه ما بين عامي 1360و1370م. وفي عام 1370م بدأت الأرض تحت البرج في الهبوط بعد بناء الأدوار الثلاثة الأولى، وما يزال البرج في الوقت الحاضر يواصل هبوطه بمعدّل 1,3ملم كل عام .

----------


## عبد الحميد الأزهري

*10 - تاج محل بالهند*

 
10 - تاج محل: تاج محل بالهند هو معلم معماري هندي يقع في آكرا، يعتبر من أكبر الشواهد على الفنون والعمارة في العهد المغولي، شيد الضريح تخليد لذكرى أرجونمد بانو باكام، والتي اشتهرت بلقب ممتاز محل، وكانت الزوجة المحظية لدى السلطان شاه جهان، توفيت سنة 1631 م ودفنت بالقرب من زوجها، أثناء إحدى الحملات العسكرية، وتطلب تشييد هذا المعلم سبعة عشر عامًا، وقيل: بعد اثنين وعشرين عامًا، عشرين عاما وتجنيد أكثر من عشرين ألف رجل، ويبلغ ارتفاع الضريح (المبنى الرئيسي) 73 مترا، نقشت عليه آيات قرآنية، وبعض الرسومات البارزة والتي تعتبر مرجعا لدراسية فن الرسم في الهند أثناء العهد المغولي، ويقع الضريح على الضفة اليسرى من نهر جمنا، وتتقدمه حديقة فخمة بها حوض ماء، تنعكس عليه صورة المبنى نفسه، ويتقدم الحديقة بناء - عبارة عن خان - يستخدم حاليًّا كبوابة ضخمة، ويوجد وراء الضريح - على بعدٍ – مسجد، والضريح مرصع بالمرمر، ناصع البياض، فى حين بُنِى المبنيان اللذان يقعان خلفه وأمامه من الحجر الأحمر، وقد أدى ذلك إلى إبراز الضريح بمرمره الأبيض، وقد شُيِّد الضريح فى وسط مصطبة مربعة، وهو بناء مشطوف الأركان، وفى كل شطف عقدان، أحدهما فوق الآخر، ويتوسط الواجهة المدخل، وفى كل من جانبى المدخل عقدان يتماشيان مع عقدى الأركان، وتفصل بين العقود جميعًا أعمدة رشيقة مندمجة ترتفع إلى ما فوق الضريح، ويعلو البناء قبة بصلية ضخمة فوق رقبة طويلة، أما فى الداخل فيوجد قبران من المرمر، هما: قبر شاه جهان، وقبر زوجته ممتاز محل، يحيط بهما حجاب رشيق من الرخام، يصل ارتفاعه إلى (2.25) سنتيمترًا، وسطح البناء من الداخل مبنى على هيئة قبة نصف كروية هي القبة الداخلية التي  تعلوها القبة الخارجية البصلية، وقد جمع ضريح تاج محل بين فخامة المظهر والدقة المعمارية، وجمال العناصر الزخرفية، ويعد الضريح قمة عمارة الأضرحة.

----------


## عبد الحميد الأزهري

*11 - تمثال الحرية بالولايات المتحدة الأمريكية*


*11 - تمثال الحرية*: تمثال الحرية من أشهر المعالم في نيويورك بالولايات المتحدة الأمريكية، وهو ذلك التمثال المصنوع من النحاس، الذي يُشرف على جزيرة الحرية عند مدخل ميناء نيويورك، وهو تمثال لامرأة ترتدي ثوبًا وتحمل مشعلاً، ويعتبر من أضخم التماثيل التي بنيت في التاريخ، وقد صمم التمثال النحات الفرنسي «بارتوتيه» بمساعدة المهندس «غوستاف إيفل» وذلك ليوضع في مدخل قناة السويس في الطرف الشمالي لمدينة بور سعيد المصرية، ولكن كيف وصل هذا التمثال إلى نيويورك؟
*قصة بناءه*: ‏قيل: إن الخديوي إسماعيل طلب من النحات الفرنسي "فردريك بارتولدي" عام 1867م فكرة تصميم تمثال ضخم يوضع عند مدخل قناة السويس بمناسبة افتتاحها [كأنه أراد أن يخلط بين فكرة منارة الإسكندرية من حمل المرأة للمشعل، وتمثال رودس الذي كان واقفا على ميناء رودس] وبدأ بارتولدي في صناعته الرأس لفلاحة مصرية تحمل مشعلا بيدها متجها إلى السماء كفنار يهدي السفن إلى مدخل القناة وكرمز للتنوير والمعرفة ينبعث النور من غطاء الرأس من سبع جهات تعبر عن أن مصر حاملة وناشرة الحضارة والثقافة عبر البحار، لكن واجهت الخديوي أزمة اقتصادية نتيجة لتوسعه الشديد في عملية بناء مصر من الداخل مع تعسف الدائنين وانخفاض أسعار صادرات القطن نتيجة لانتهاء الحرب الأهلية الأمريكية ودخول امريكا منافسة في تصدير هذه السلعة عزف الخديوي عن استكمال التمثال بعدما انتهى بارتولدي من الرأس والذراع والمشعل بشعلته، استاء بارتولدي من هذه الأخبار ولكن تبنى حملة تبرعات لاستكمال التمثال على أن تقدمه فرنسا هدية لأمريكا في العيد المئوي لاستقلالها عام 1876 وبالفعل حدث ذلك وذهب بارتولدي يعمل بعد التغييرات والتعديلات على الوجه ذي الملامح الفرعونية والزي المصري فجعله أقرب للزي الروماني وتحول الاسم من تمثال النهضة المصري إلى تمثال الحرية الأمريكي.
وقيل: أن الإمبراطورة "جيني" إمبراطورة فرنسا بعد حضورها حفل افتتاح قناة السويس بدعوة من الخديوي إسماعيل عام 1869، أوصت النحات الفرنسي "أرتوست بارتوتيه" بصنع تمثال يهدى للحكومة المصرية ليطل على قناة السويس من جهة مدينة بور سعيد ولكن اندلاع الحرب الفرنسية * البروسية وانهزام فرنسا وهروب الإمبراطورة "جيني" إلى إنكلترا حال دون إرسال التمثال إلى مصر إلى أن قامت الرابطة الفرنسية* الأميركية بإهدائه للولايات المتحدة الأميركية بمناسبة الثورة الأميركية.
ولا يزال أحد جسور نهر السين في باريس مزيناً بتمثال برونزي هو نسخة طبق الأصل من تمثال الحرية ولكنه أصغر حجماً منه. ‏
ومؤخراً انتهت أعمال تجديد التمثال والتي دامت ثلاث سنوات حيث جُهّز التمثال بسقف زجاجي وبنظام إنارة جديد وأتاح للزوار الوصول إلى أعلى التمثال والخروج إلى الشرفة البانورامية وقد بلغت كلفة أعمال التجديد «35» مليون دولار ليكون جاهزاً لاستقبال زواره. ومنذ افتتاحه لأول مرة في 28 تشرين الأول عام 1886م لم يغلق تمثال الحرية أبوابه سوى مرة واحدة؛ ويبلغ ارتفاع التمثال 46م، ويبلغ طوله بقاعدته حوالي 93م، وفي كل سنة يزور تمثال الحرية ما لا يقل عن مليوني شخص، ويشكل تمثال الحرية مع محطة الهجرة في جزيرة إليس نصب تمثال الحرية الوطني، الذي تديره هيئة المتنزهات الوطنية الأمريكية، وتم إصلاح وتحسين التمثال سنة 1986م، أي سنة الذكرى المئوية لنصب تمثال الحرية في الولايات المتحدة

----------


## عبد الحميد الأزهري

*12 - سور الصين العظيم

*
*12 - سور الصين العظيم*: كانت بلدان الصين وما جاورها في قديم الزمن ممالك متحاربة، وحَّد تلك الممالكَ الإمبراطورُ الأولُ من أسرة (تشين) في سنة 221 قبل الميلاد، رُبِطت تلك الأسوارُ والقلاع ومُدَّتْ حتى بلغ طولها ألفي كيلو متر (2000) استخدم في ربطها وتمديدها قرابة مليون شخص هلك منهم أعداد كثيرة؛ وفي عهد أسرة (هان) أضافت إلى السور خمسمائة كيلو متر (500) من جهة الغرب حتى وصل إلى مقاطعة قانصو، وكان مبنيا من الحجارة والطين، ثم اندفع المغول الذين كانوا من أهم الأعداء الذين وضع السور لصدهم عن الهجوم على الصين، فتخطوا السور وقلاعه، واحتلوا الصين وحكمتها أسرة (يوان) ثم سقطت هذه الأسرة، واستولت على الحكم أسرة (مينغ) التي شيدت بناء السور في مناطق أخرى في جهة الشمال-لتوسع حدود الصين شمالا حتى تجاوزت بعض مناطق السور القديم-حتى بلغ طوله في عهدهم (6350) كيلو متر، ويبلغ متوسط ارتفاعه 8ر7أمتار، وعرضه عند القاعدة 5ر6أمتار، وعند القمة:5ر5 أمتار، وهذا هو السور الموجود الذي يؤمه السائحون اليوم.
وليس لهذا السور أدنى صلة بسد يأجوج ومأجوج لأسباب منها: أن باني السد معروف، وهو ذو القرنين، أما بناة سور الصين العظيم، فهم أباطرة الصين الذين تتابعوا على الحكم.
أن سد يأجوج ومأجوج لم يَقُم ببنائه أهلُ البلد، بل كانوا عاجزين عن القيام بذلك، ولهذا استعانوا بذي القرنين، أما سور الصين، فقد بناه أباطرة الصين.
اختلاف مواد بناء كل من السد والسور، فمواد السد، كانت من قطع الحديد والنحاس، وأما مواد سور الصين العظيم، فقد كانت أولا من الحجارة واللبن، ثم أصبحت-كما هي حاله الآن-من الحجارة والآجر المتساوية الأحجام.
سد يأجوج ومأجوج رَدْمٌ-حائط-بُنِيَ بين سدين-جبلين-فقط، وكان بناؤه في ذلك المكان كافيا لصد عدوان يأجوج ومأجوج وإفسادهم في أرض المظلومين المعتدى عليهم، وذلك يدل على أنه الممر الوحيد الذي كان المعتدون ينفذون منه في غاراتهم العدوانية؛ أما سور الصين العظيم فإنه قد شُيِّد بين الجبال وعلى قممها، وهي جبال كثيرة تمتد من شرق الصين إلى غربها، وطول هذا السور يبلغ الآلاف من الأميال، وهذا يدل على أن المنافذ التي كان يخشى مشيدو السور أن يعبر منها أعداؤهم كثيرة جدا، وليست منفذا واحدا فقط-كما هو شأن السد-.

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

بارك الله فيك أخانا عبد الحميد على الموضوع الشيق ... متابعون إن شاء الله ...


لكني أود التوضيح أن الصورة رقم (2) ليست لحدائق بابل المعلقة إنما هي لمدينة ماتشو بيتشو (machu picchu) لحضارة الإنكا بالبيرو

----------


## عبد الحميد الأزهري

13 - ساعة بيغ بن أو بيج بن (بالإنجليزية: Big Ben)


*13 - ساعة بيغ بن أو بيج بن (بالإنجليزية:* *Big Ben**)*: الشهيرة في لندن، بدأ عملها 3 يونيو عام 1859، يرجع اسمها إلى اختصار اسم بنجامين هول وزير الأشغال البريطاني آنذاك، والذي أشرف على تنفيذ مشروع الساعة وتصميم برجها، وتعد الساعة التي تزن حوالي 12.5 طن ومثبتة في برج لندن من أهم المعالم التي يحرص السائحين على زيارتها، وهي أشهر جهاز لقياس الزمن في العالم، وتعتبر من أهم المعالم التي يحرص السياح على زيارتها في بريطانيا. وقد أشرف على تنفيذها وتصميم برجها وزير الأشغال البريطاني بنجامين هول Benjamin Hall آنذاك، ولمّا كان بنجامين ضخم الجسم، كانوا يطلقون عليه لقب بيج بن، وقد أُطلق اسمه تكريماً له على جرس الساعة الضخم وفي ما بعد ليشمل الساعة نفسها، وبدأ عمل الساعة منذ 3 يونيو عام 1859م.
لمزيد من المعلومات: أنظر هنا

----------


## عبد الحميد الأزهري

*14 - مدينة ماتشو بيتشو أو القلعة الضائعة

*
14 - مدينة ماتشو بيتشو أو القلعة الضائعة (بالإنجليزية: Machu Picchu), وتعني كلمة ماتشو بيتشو باللغة الإنكية "قمة الجبل القديمة"؛ بنيت هذه المدينة من قبل شعب الإنكا في القرن الخامس عشر, تقع هذه المدينة في كوزكو في البيرو بين جبلين من سلسلة جبال الأنديز على ارتفاع 2340 متر فوق سطح البحر, وعلى كلا جانبيها هاوية سحيقة يبلغ ارتفاعها حوالي 600 متر، وأسفلها نهر أولو بانبا المتدفق ليلا ونهارا، وهي قرب نهر أوروبامبا وهي على بعد 120 كم شمال كوزكو، قامت منظمة اليونسكو بتصنيف هذه المدينة في قائمة التراث العالمي عام 1983، وهي إحدى عجائب الدنيا السبع الجديدة. ولمزيد من المعرفة: هنا

----------


## عبد الحميد الأزهري

*15 – مدينة البتراء*


15 – مدينة البتراء: البَتْراء مدينة قديمة كانت في جنوب البحر الميت ـ (الأردن حاليًا)، وكانت مركزًا تجاريًا مهمًا بدءًا من القرن الخامس ق.م. وإلى أوائل القرن الثالث الميلادي، وكانت تقع على الطريق التجاري البري للقوافل الذي كان يربط الجزيرة العربية بالبحر الأبيض المتوسط، وقد استقر الأنباط، وهم قبائل عربية، في البتراء خلال القرن السادس ق.م؛ واحتلتها القوات الرومانية عام 106م وضمَّتها إلى الإمبراطورية الرومانية؛ وازدهرت البتراء في الفترة من عام 106م إلى بداية القرن الثالث للميلاد؛ وقد بنى الناس فيها معابد فخمة في السهل الصغير الموجود هناك؛ ونحتوا الصخور إلى أعماق بعيدة ليقيموا فيها ديارهم، وكثيرًا ما أطْلقَ عليها اسم المدينة الوردية الحمراء نظرًا لما شيد فيها من أبنية حجرية حمراء، ولكثرة المنحدرات الصخرية التي تحيط بها، توقفت البتراء فجأة عن صك عملتها نحو عام 235م، وانتقلت معظم تجارتها إلى مدينة تدمر (بالميرا) السورية، ومن ثم أصبحت البتراء مجرد مركز ديني في المقام الأول، وأصبحت مدينة نصرانية بحلول القرن الرابع الميلادي؛ وفتحها المسلمون في الفترة ما بين عامي 8- 11هـ، 629-632م؛ واحتلتها قبائل الفرنجة الجرمانية أثناء الحروب الصليبية وظلت تحت سيطرتهم حتى عام 1189م؛ وما لبث أن هُجرت المدينة وصارت أطلالاً وخرائب.
لمعرفة المزيد انظر: هنا.

----------


## عبد الحميد الأزهري

*16 - جبل فوجي*
 

16 - جبل فوجي: أعلى جبل في اليابان، يبلغ ارتفاعه 3,776م، ويقع في جزيرة هونشو على بعد حوالي 97كم غربي طوكيو، ويطلق اليابانيون على الجبل اسم فوجي سان أو فوجياما، ويتميز الجبل بمنحدراته الطويلة المتناظرة، وتختفي قمته وراء السحب، وتذوب الثلوج التي تكلّل قمّته في فصل الصيف، ويقدس اليابانيون منذ زمن بعيد هذا الجبل الذي يتسلق قمته أكثر من 50,000 زائر سنويًا، وتوجد في أعلى القمة فوهة بركان خامد.

----------


## عبد الحميد الأزهري

*17 - جبل إيفرست
*

*17 - جبل إيفرست:* أعلى جبل في العالم، حيث يرتفع إلى حوالي 9كم فوق سطح البحر، وهو أحد الجبال التي تتكوّن منها سلاسل جبال الهملايا، ويقع على حدود التيبت ونيبال وشمالي الهند، يختلف المسّاحون فيما بينهم على الارتفاع الصحيح لجبل إيفرست، وقد جاء في تقرير خاص ببعثة بريطانية قامت بمسح هذا الجبل في أوائل القرن التاسع عشر، أنّ ارتفاع الجبل 8,848م، ولكن التقدير غير الرسمي الشائع لارتفاع الجبل هو 8,882م، وقد سمّي هذا الجبل باسم السير جورج إيفرست (1790-1866م) وهو مدير عام المساحة في الهند، ويطلق سكان التيبت على هذا الجبل اسم شومولونجما، ويسميه مواطنو نيبال ساجارماثا، وهو من الجبال الحديثة العمر من الناحية الجيولوجية، وقد تشكل هذا الجبل من طبقات الحجر الجيري، التي مازالت تندفع ببطء إلى أعلى بسبب تحرّكات الكتلة الأرضية أسفلها، وتغطي طبقات الثلوج جوانب هذا الجبل، على الرغم من أن قممه وحوافه خالية من الثلوج بسبب شدة الرياح التي تهب عليها، علمًا بأن الظروف المناخية المحيطة بالجبل غير مواتية على الإطلاق للحياة النباتية والحيوانية.

----------


## عبد الحميد الأزهري

18 - *قناة السويس*


*18 - قناة السويس*: ممر مائي اصطناعي ضيق في مصر، يمتد طوله إلى 190كم يربط بين البحرين الأبيض المتوسط والأحمر، وبافتتاح قناة السويس عام 1869م، فإن الطريق بين المملكة المتحدة والهند قد اختصر بحوالي 9,700كم، ولقد ظلت قناة السويس أكثر الممرات المائية حركة وازدحامًا في العالم إلى أن تم إغلاقها عام 1967م خلال الحرب العربية الإسرائيلية،
 
وتمثل حمولة ناقلات البترول من البترول ومنتجاته حوالي 70% من إجمالي الحمولة التي تعبر القناة سنويًا ولقد أعادت مصر فتح قناة السويس في عام 1975م.

*وصف القناة:* تمتد القناة شمالاً وجنوبًا عبر برزخ السويس بين مدينتي بورسعيد والسويس وليس هناك عوائق تعترض طريقها نظرًا لأن الاختلافات بين منسوب مياه البحرين الأبيض والأحمر ليست بالاختلافات الكبيرة، ويمكن أن تستوعب معظم أجزاء القناة حركة المرور ذات الحارة الواحدة فقط. ولقد كانت مقاييس قناة السويس عند افتتاحها هي 8م عمقًا و22م عرضًا عند القاع وحوالي 70 م عرضًا عند السطح، وقد تم توسيع قناة السويس عدة مرات للسماح بمرور السفن الأكبر حجمًا ولضمان حركة مرور أكبر، واليوم تبلغ مقايسها 19م عمقًا، و92م عرضًا عند القاع، و226م عرضًا عند السطح.

----------


## عبد الحميد الأزهري

*19 – ساعة مكة
*


*19 – ساعة مكة:* ساعة تم أنشائها فوق مجمع أبراج البيت بمكه المكرمة بارتفاع 402 متر لتكون أكبر ساعة في العالم وقد تم تشغيلها في شهر رمضان من عام 1431 هـ تجريبيًّا.
أعلن الأمير خالد الفيصل أمير منطقة مكة المكرمة في 13-3-2008 أن العاهل السعودي الملك عبد الله بن عبد العزيز أمر بإنشاء ساعة مكة في أعلى البرج الخامس من مشروع وقف الملك عبد العزيز بمكة على ارتفاع حوالي 601 مترا، ليتسنى رؤيتها وسماعها من كل الجهات، ومن مسافة تصل إلى 13كم، كما يعلو الساعة من الجهات الأربع “لفظ الجلالة” حيث إن مساحة الساعة 43 × 43 متر.



يشتمل المشروع على عدد “4” ساعات للجهات الأربع للبرج منها ساعتان رئيسيتان أحداهما تواجه الحرم المكي الشريف إلى جهة الشمال والأخرى في الجهة المقابلة إلى الجنوب بارتفاع حوالي 80 متراً بما فيها لفظ الجلالة وبعرض حوالي 65 متراً وقطرهما حوالي 43 متراً. أما الساعتان الجانبيتان في اتجاهي الشرق والغرب فيبلغ ارتفاعهما حوالي 65 متراً وعرضهما حوالي 39 متراً وقطرهما نحو 25 متراً، وتعد ساعة مكة المكرمة أطول ساعة في العالم بطول 40 متراً، وارتفاع 400 متر عن مستوى الأرض.

 

ويذكر أن الساعة مصنوعة في ألمانيا وركب على جدرانها مصاد ضوئية تصدر إشعاعات في المناسبات كالأعياد وإشارات ضوئية عند وقت الآذان، وفي بعض المناسبات الإسلامية كدخول الأشهر الهجرية والأعياد، ستتم إضاءة 16 حزمة ضوئية عمودية خاصة تصل إلى ما يزيد عن 10 كيلومترات نحو السماء وتبلغ قوة كل حزمة ضوئية 10 كيلوواط، وسيبث أذان المسجد الحرام مباشرة من أعلى ساعة مكة عبر مكبرات صوت خاصة بحيث يمكن سماع الأذان في محيط المسجد الحرام وذلك من مسافة 7 كيلومترات تقريبا.

 

*وأثناء الأذان*، تتم إضاءة أعلى قمة ساعة مكة بواسطة 21.000 مصباح ضوئي يصدر أضواء لامعة باللونين الأبيض والأخضر يمكن رؤيتها من مسافة تصل إلى 30 كيلومترا من البرج، وهي تشير بذلك إلى وقت دخول الصلاة، كما تمكن هذه الإشارات الضوئية ذوي الحاجات الخاصة كضعيفي السمع مثلا أو الذين يوجدون على بعد من المسجد الحرام من معرفة وقت دخول الصلاة، وتكون واجهة الساعة باللون الأبيض والمؤشرات باللون الأسود نهارا، وباللون الأخضر والمؤشرات باللون الأبيض ليلا.

 

*ويعلو برج الساعة أكبر هلال في العالم:* حتى منسوب 601 متراً أعلى سطح الحرم والذي يحوى على أعلى مسطح سكنى على مستوى العالم حيث أنه محاكي لتصميم السفن من الداخل وبه غرف تستخدم للسكن والتشغيل والخدمة والصيانة، وسيتم تخصيص ستة مصاعد لنقل الزوار إلى الشرفة المحيطة أسفل الساعات الأربع والتي يبلغ عرضها حوالي خمسة أمتار, ويتوج هذا العمل بالزخارف الإسلامية المستوحاة من التراث الإسلامي.
ولمعرفة المزيد عن الساعة: أنظر هنا

----------


## عبد الحميد الأزهري

20 - معبد أبو سمبل 
20 - معبد أبو سمبل: اشتهر بمعبد (أبو سمبل) والحقيقة أنهما معبدان مصريان قديمان نُحِتا في سفح صخري جبلي قرب نهر النيل في جنوبي مصر.


بنى رمسيس الثاني فرعون مصر المعبدين في القرن الثالث عشر قبل الميلاد. يمتد المعبد الكبير 61م في سفح الجبل. ويحرس مدخل المعبد ـ حسب التصورـ أربعة تماثيل جالسة لرمسيس الثاني، ارتفاع كل منها 20م. وتقف في مدخل المعبد الآخر أربعة تماثيل لرمسيس الثاني، وتمثالان لزوجته الملكة نفرتيتي. لقد غمرت مياه بحيرة السد العالي ـ التي تكوّنت بإنشاء خزان السدّ العالي ـ الموقع الأصلي للمعبدين. نُقِل المعبدان بعد تقطيعهما إلى أجزاء في منتصف الستينيات من القرن العشرين وحوِّلا إلى أراض مرتفعة. ساهم في هذا المشروع نحو خمسين دولة.

----------


## عبد الحميد الأزهري

*21 - معبد الكرنك* 
* 
21 - معبد الكرنك:* من علامات الأقصر في مصر المميزة حيث كان كل ملك من الملوك المتعاقبين يحاول جعل معبده الأكثر روعة، ليتميز به عن سلفه لذلك تحولت معابد الكرنك إلى دليل كامل وتشكيلة تظهر مراحل تطور الفنّ المصري القديم والهندسة المعمارية الفرعونية المميزة، وتبعد المسافة بين الأقصر والكرنك 3 كيلومترات، يتخللها علي جانبي الطريق عدد كبير من تماثيل أبي الهول الصغيرة أو ما يعرف بطريق الكباش، ويعتبر معبد الكرنك أكبر دار للعبادة الوثنية مُسَوَّر على وجه الأرض.

----------


## عبد الحميد الأزهري

*22 - برج القاهرة
*


*22 - برج القاهرة*: ويُطلق عليه أحيانًا: «برج الجزيرة» هو برج يقع في العاصمة المصرية القاهرة، تم بناؤه بين عامي 1956 - 1961 من الخرسانة المسلحة على تصميم زهرة اللوتس المصرية، من تصميم المهندس نعوم شبيب، ويقع في قلب القاهرة على جزيرة الزمالك بنهر النيل، يصل ارتفاعه إلى 187 متراً وهو أعلى من الهرم الأكبر بالجيزة بحوالي 43 مترا، يوجد على قمة برج القاهرة مطعم سياحي على منصة دوارة تدور برواد المطعم ليروا معالم القاهرة من كل الجوانب، ويعد من أبرز معالم القاهرة والذي يقع في منطقة الجزيرة برج القاهرة الذي يعد تحفة معمارية بناها المصريون على شكل زهرة اللوتس الفرعونية الأصل رمزاً لحضارتهم التي هي محط أنظار سائحي العالم؛ ويتكون من 16 طابقاً ويقف على قاعدة من أحجار الجرانيت الأسواني التي سبق أن استخدمها المصريون القدماء في بناء معابدهم ومقابرهم وفي هذه الأيام نلاحظ تزايد أعداد السائحين الذين يذهبون لزيارة البرج والصعود إلى سطحه الذي يطل على القاهرة بأكملها وبخاصة السائحين العرب الذين يزداد توافدهم إلى مصر في هذه الأيام وتستغرق الرحلة داخل مصعد البرج للوصول إلى نهايته 45 ثانية لتشاهد عندما تقف على القمة بانوراما كاملة للقاهرة، الأهرامات، مبنى التلفزيون، أبي الهول، النيل، قلعة صلاح الدين، الأزهر تشعر وأنت تنظر في النظارة المكبرة أنك تزور مصر كلها في لحظة واحدة، ليس هذا فقط ولكن يمكن للأسرة أن تتناول غداءها في أحد مطاعم البرج ففي الطابق 14 وعلى ارتفاع 160 متراً يوجد المطعم الدائري والذي يدور حول نقطة ارتكاز لترى القاهرة مع عائلتك في ذلك المطعم الذي يضم 19 منضدة تتسع كل منها لخمسة أفراد، أيضاً يوجد في الطابق الـ15 كافتريا علوية تستطيع أن تتناول فيها العصائر والمشروبات وأن تستمتع برؤية القاهرة من أعلى.

الموضوع منقول من: موقع ويكيبديا

----------

